# Hello from Twisp



## Twisp (5/3/15)

Dear fellow Vapers,

We are very happy to see how the Vaping community has flourished in South Africa over the past 7 years and we are proud to be a part of such an ever-growing industry.

On this forum you can expect to see the latest updates/studies around electronic cigarettes and of course - Twisp.

Happy Twisping!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (5/3/15)

Twisp said:


> Dear fellow Vapers,
> 
> We are very happy to see how the Vaping community has flourished in South Africa over the past 7 years and we are proud to be a part of such an ever-growing industry.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum and we look forward to hearing in the future from you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

A very warm welcome! And can I just say Kudos for everything you guys have done for vaping so far! I for one would not be here if I hadn't started on my Twisps over a year ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Zuzu88 (5/3/15)

13 August 2013 is the day my Twisp got delivered and quit smoking the same day. 

Welcome!

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

Twisp said:


> Dear fellow Vapers,
> 
> We are very happy to see how the Vaping community has flourished in South Africa over the past 7 years and we are proud to be a part of such an ever-growing industry.
> 
> ...


welcome and we are happy to have you here with us. 
looking forward to reading the studies and new technologies that will be coming up.


----------



## Silver (6/3/15)

Twisp said:


> Dear fellow Vapers,
> 
> We are very happy to see how the Vaping community has flourished in South Africa over the past 7 years and we are proud to be a part of such an ever-growing industry.
> 
> ...



Welcome @Twisp

Great to have you guys here. 

I echo the same sentiments as some of the above posters. You guys enabled me to stop smoking. For that I am always grateful.

Wishing you well for your stay here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (6/3/15)

@Twisp - Welcome to ECIGSSA  Great to have you guys on board!

I too owe the start of my vaping journey to Twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (6/3/15)

Welcome @Twisp 

Great to have you on board. This community (and vapers everywhere) owe you all a great debt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/3/15)

Welcome @Twisp! My vaping journey started with my in-law showing me his twisp. I will also be looking forward to your postings. Who knows... maybe even a Twisp RBA and Mod in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

Does anyone know what wattage the twisp atomizer vapes at? or whats the highest wattage it could be safetly vaped at?


----------



## Scorocket22 (5/5/15)

Did some googling, need the voltage and resistance.

I found 3.3V and 2Ohm coil is the usual for twisp devices which means it will be hitting 5.4 W and 1.65A.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

@ScorpionL2K Thanks!!! the lowest my vv hits is 6watts guess I'll have to stick to the original battery


----------



## Twisp (5/5/15)

Festival Panda said:


> Does anyone know what wattage the twisp atomizer vapes at? or whats the highest wattage it could be safetly vaped at?


The Twisp Clearo atomizer vapes at 7 watts. The highest wattage it could be safely vaped at would be 8 - 10 watts.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

Epic good to know thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisp (5/5/15)

Festival Panda said:


> Epic good to know thank you!!!


No problem! Please feel free to get in touch if there is anything else that we may assist with.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (5/5/15)

Truly welcome!
As many have said, twisp has been a benchmark in many vapers journeys. May the twisp continue to convert and change lives.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Festival Panda (5/5/15)

As a Wise old Alien once said(with a minor alteration): "May the Twisp be with you"


----------



## Silver (5/5/15)

Hi @Twisp

I heard you guys were going to bring out new equipment at some point

Can you confirm this or give us further details?
Reason I am asking is that a few people I know who vape on Twisp have asked me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/5/15)

@Twisp Welcome, and my thanks to you guys for doing what you have done for the community so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/5/15)

Hello and welcome to @Twisp - Thank you for getting me off the ciggs and showing me the healthier side. I think the majority of the forum started on Twisp and from that day onwards hated ciggs.

I also want to thank you for changing my life for the better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper (5/5/15)

Hi, thx from me aswell. Twisp got me off the stinkies, I am now using a iSick30 & Subtank Nano. I still use my Twisp in the morinings and evenings. Like @Silver said in an earlier post I am also 50/50 mouth to lung & lung hitter. 

The Twisp clearo is great for mouth to lung on the iStick with a 2.2 ohm (cotton) coil set to 4,5V, that is about 10W. The top coil gives a pure taste (good flavour) especially made from cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (5/5/15)

Thanks @Twisp I was vaping on a Twisp an hour before I was going to the operating table

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (6/5/15)

welcome guys. i personally own a twisp. my goto vape never gonna let her go.
diy coils and jap cotton in my twisp and shes a going strong.


----------



## Festival Panda (6/5/15)

You make your own coils for the twisp nice man!!! think i need some notes from you then


----------



## Twisper (6/5/15)

Festival Panda said:


> You make your own coils for the twisp nice man!!! think i need some notes from you then



It is very straight forward...some of the easiest coils you can build.


----------



## Festival Panda (6/5/15)

never built a coil lol ... still a noob hey!!!


----------



## Ugi (6/5/15)

sure any time pm me i whatsapp you. ever so happy to help. TWISPON


----------



## Willyza (14/5/15)

Still got it, and still use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

